# clowns in the fire house



## tony longshanks (Jul 25, 2017)

tell yo friends
my new zine is droppin
it's called Clowns in the Fire House
if you're lucky maybe it will drop on Y - 0 - U 2 






telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl

glamortramp
[email protected]


----------



## tony longshanks (Jul 25, 2017)

"It was the first squat I ever stayed in, not counting one vaguely-remembered night at a place called The Animal House in Seattle in the distant and drunken past; and it opened a door to a radical new world, germinating a wild garden of hitherto unknown possibilities in the vivid soil of my imagination."

That's the first sentence of my new zine whose front & back covers you can admire above.


----------

